# مشروع تصميم الماكينات (لو بتحب تصميم الماكينات ادخل هنا)



## engineering future (17 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المشروع ببساطة هو تصميم الماكينات بدلا من استيرادها وامتلاك اسرار الصناعة الخاصة بها وذلك سيوفر اموال كثيرة يتم دفعها فى هذه الماكينات وكذلك تشغيل عمالة لدينا. من يجد فى نفسه الخبرة او الرغبة فى المساهمة فى هذا المشروع والعمل فى هذا المجال فليراسل على الايميل التالى ([email protected]) المشروع محتاج مهندسى (ميكانيكا تصميم- ميكانيكا القوى - وكهرباء - اليكترونيات - كمبيوتر - واجهزة طبية )+(راس مال) ويفضل من لديه خبرة بالمجال ويمتلك ادوات تقدر تساعد فيه (برامج يقدر يشتغل عليها) (او بيشتغل فى مجال تسويق المعدات والماكينات) او بيحب المجال وحابب يشتغل فيه.(ولا يشترط التفرغ التام)

ملحوظة -1: (المشروع مش هنفذه هنا فى الموقع ولكن على ارض الواقع بس بمجرد وجود المجموعة الكافية للبدء)
ملحوظة-2: (مش متوقع ان هنلاقى الدنيا سهلة وكل شىء ميسر بالاضافة اننا افضل نبدا نتكلم عن اللى نقدر نعمله وليس اللى مش هنقدر نعمله)

شكرا لوقتكم


----------



## engineering future (17 مارس 2012)

مفيش اى رد يشجع


----------



## lastday (18 مارس 2012)

مرحبا عزيزي 
ممكن توضح اكثر لان الفكره او المشروع بهذا الشكل يكون صعب العمل فيه لذا يستحسن ان يكون محدد في مجال معين
بس انا معك في المشروع 
مهندس ميكاتروترونكس (تحكم وقيادة الات)
ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## engineering future (18 مارس 2012)

تخصص حضرتك مهم بالتاكيد فى الموضوع ولذلك انا حطيت الموضوع هنا بالتاكيد احنا هنبدا بمجال معين وهنركز فيه لكن هيكون بالاتفاق بين افراد المشروع وبناء على الجدوى التسويقية للمجال اللى هنختاره ومش شرط نلتزم بمجال بعينه


----------



## حازم النجم (18 مارس 2012)

*استاذي اللي انت بتقولة دة بتعملة شركات كبيرة جدا وعندها امكانيات واسرار الصناعى مش هتبقي موجدة بسهولة احنا ممكن نعمل ميكنة بسيطة بس هتكون موجودة برة وارخص هيتحول المشروع لهواية مش اكتر انا مش بحبطك انا محبط بالفعل لاني عايز اعمل مشروع محرك جيت والحكاية صعبة ومكلفة ....الحكاية متاجة موسسات وشركات دة مش في مصر يبقي مفيش غير الحكومة ودة بيتهيالي مش في دماغهم اصلا ولا دة فكر الاخوان اللي في البرلمان لسة بدرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي سلام.....
*


----------



## eng.Abdelhaleim (19 مارس 2012)

مشروع ممتاز,, بالتوفيق
ممكن تعرفنا انت منين والمشروع ده هيبقى فين؟؟
أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس وممكن اكون معاك فى حاجة زى كده
وعلى فكرة صعوبة المشروع مش فى الامكانيات العلمية او الخبرة لان ده متوافر وهتلاقى ناس كتير
وبرضه الصعوبة مش فى التمويل او رأس المال لان ببساطة لو وجدت الفكرة وعزمت ربنا هييسر لك اللى انت محتاجة لو عندك النية والعزيمة
بس المشروع ده محتاج حاجتين كبداية:
أولا تحديد نوع معين من الكينات او مجال معين كبداية وده لعدم التشتت وبكده تبقى محتاج دراسة للسوق ومتطلباته لاختيار انسب مجال للبدأ.
ثانيا محتاج شخص او اثنين يقوم بالمبيعات (سيلز) لان وجود المنتج بدون مشتري ليس له فائدة.


هناك بالفعل شركات خاصة تقوم بذلك فى مصر وتقوم على اساس تصنيع ماكينات للمصانع على حسب الطلب.


بالنهاية ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد خميس 80 (19 مارس 2012)

الكلام حلو والفعل اجمل


----------



## engineering future (19 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا هارد الاول على الاستاذ حازم نجم انا حاسس بيك وبالاحباط اللى عندك بس الموضوع مش زى ما انت متخيله خالص الحقيقة ان كل شىء كبير ومعقد مكون من حاجات صغيرة وبسيطة ومع ذلك انا مش ناوى ابدا بشىء كبير او معقد على سبيل المثال فى ناس كتير شباب بيكون عاوز يعمل ورشة صغيرة ومش بيصدمه البحث عن المكان او قد ما بيصدمه سعر بعض المعدات رغم فى بعض الاحيان انه شايف انها متستاهلش السعر دا فيها لانها معدات بسيطة فى تكوينها فالاسرار مش هتبقى مشكلة كبيرة اوى ومتنساش ان انا قلت ان مش متوقع ان الموضوع سهل فلو حضرتك مهتم يا مرحب بيك على الايميل وتقدر فى اى لحظة تحس بعدم جدواه ليك انك تنسحب ودا مش يعيبك فى شىء 
بالنسبة لاستاذ عبد الحليم يا ريت تشرفنا على الايميل عشان تعرف فكرة اكتر وتنضم لينا. بالنسبة للاستاذ محمد خميس كلامك صح وانا معاك فيه والعبرة بالفعل


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (26 مارس 2012)

تسلم أيدك . بس أحب أعرف نوع الماكنه وتخصص عملها وإنتاجها . لآن ماأعتقد اكو مهندس ما يحب يصمم ماكنه


----------



## Mohamed.Swidan (30 مارس 2012)

أنا معك لقد قمت بعمل عدة مشاريع و أتممتها بنجاح لاكن كالعادة تصاب بالاحباط من أن كثير من الناس لا يقدرون تعبك و الباقي لا يفهم ما هذا و أخرون يرونه شيء عادي و لا يفقهون شيء في كيفية عمله و قليلون يشجعونك و في النهاية يأتي شخص و يأخذ تعبك و قد واجهت كل هذه الاحباطات أثناء مشروعي و لكن في النهاية بهر الجميع
لذلك أخي الكريم فأنا معك مدام هذا عمل على الأقل سجعل عقلي يعمل بدلا من ركوده من العمل الروتيني
انا أستطيع عمل لوحات التحكم الديجيتال و استخدام و برمجة الPLC
كما اجيد أستخدام ال Autocad 2D و رسم التصميمات على الsolidworks
فقد كنت أعمل على تنفيذ بعض مشريع التخرج لطلبة ميكاترونكس أثناء الدراسة فنفذت مشروع
1- fire fightinh robot
2- wireless Arm Robot
3- electric car و كان هذا مشروع تخرجي
4- wireless Forklift
5- automated SunArray

فإذا أحتجت مساعدتي فأنا معك و هذا بريدي و أرجو المواصلة : [email protected]


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على المجهود و الف شكر


----------



## الفرمنش (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا احمد صلاح وعندى ورشة تصنيع الات وانا متحمس جدا للفكره وعندى مشاريع جديدة وكبيرة ومربحة جدا وللاسف مش موجودة فى مصر وانا فى الخدمة وده بريدى رسلنى علية من فضلك 

[email protected]


----------



## foursim (15 سبتمبر 2012)

كلام رائع ....ويشجع ان فى مهندسين شغالين ...انا مهندس تصميم ميكانيكى ....مستعد للمشاركه


----------



## mohamed19 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم جدا وأنا معكم فية وأنا بالفعل بفكر فى نفس الموضوع ولى تصميمات كثيرة على أرض الواقع منفذة ( ماكينات تصنيع البويات + ماكينات الطباعة + روتر cnc + الخ )
أخوكم / مؤمن يحيى عبد العزيز [email protected] 
01144740037


----------

